# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Compilation et dploiement d'un univers apex

## mariachi

Bonjour


je viens de terminer une apex qu'un collegue avait commenc.

nous avons 2 univers 1 de dev et 1 de prod

mon apex est finie en dev

il y a t'il quelque chose a faire pour la deployer? / la compiler ?


1/
pour la rendre accessible juste en TEST sur l'univers de dev, ou je dois juste donner l'url et le compte de test au test users ?

2/
quand je voudrai la faire passer de la dev vers la prod, je fais le truc export dans l'apex et je la reimport en prod ?

quel est le process ?

Merci

----------

